# Feed my ego!



## Fuscus (Dec 12, 2015)

Actually don't feed it, I have enough trouble getting my head through door ways.
Anyhow I have caught venomous snakes in bulldozers, in treadmills and in BMWs but this is what the media decide to run with!

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-11/sunshine-coast-puppy-escapes-tussle-with-a-python/7022110

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...n/news-story/b7e2b6b5236a52ccb71cdb511e69cb6e

http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/news/why-puppy-lucky-be-alive/2869898/#/0

I like this one but only because of the spittle that will come from down south
https://www.facebook.com/7newssc/videos/993210250736409/?pnref=story

but to see my version go to https://www.facebook.com/SunshineCoastSnakeCatcher/posts/1712542535631202


----------



## Wally (Dec 12, 2015)

The planets certainly aligned to create one lucky pooch!


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 13, 2015)

Great job! 


Sad it's brought all the bogan snake haters out of the woodworks, 

Good that the family called you rather than killed the snake, points to them!


Glad everyone came out of it okay


----------



## Dopamel (Dec 13, 2015)

teach me your ways sensei


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 13, 2015)

Fuscus your amazing fuscus best snake catcher ever oh look I can see his head from here lol

Good on ya for saving the puppy, good to know there are nice people out there who wouldn't harm the snake.


----------

